# Chicago Vehicle Inspection Now Required



## Chicago Duck (Dec 20, 2014)

Received a email where drivers are required to have their vehicles inspected and it has to be completed by 2/25/2015


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

They weren't previously inspected? 

I had to get inspection before they would activate(10/2013.)


----------



## Chicago Duck (Dec 20, 2014)

So this is something that Chicago is requiring now


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

I am not gonna submit it. Obviously they will deactivate my account and i am gonna thank them for that


----------



## rideshareprincess (Jan 14, 2015)

What does the email say? Does it give you a list of things to do for the inspection?


----------

